# Please suggest me the right breed



## ujjal05 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dear friends! I am planning on to travel high mountainous areas on camel's back. I would go through dense forests and so tigers may arrive on the way(they live there, I know). So, I want to get atleast 10 dogs that I would train daily and keep them super healthy and would take all of them on my journey so if I face any dangerous wild animals like tigers then they should be able to kill that beast for me on my command. So what breed of dog do I need. I have no preference with friendlyness,look,temperament or anything but I want very high energy,powerful,dangerous dogs that should have very high bite force and should be absolutely fearless too. Please help.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

High mountains and dense forests on a camel, huh? Good luck with that. If you have any money left after flying your camels out of Africa and to wherever you plan to find mountainous dense forests full of tigers, we can perhaps suggest some dog breeds that may be able to _attempt_ to kill a tiger. But I hope your trip's not for a couple of years, because it's going to take quite some time to purchase, raise and train 10 of them.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> High mountains and dense forests on a camel, huh? Good luck with that. If you have any money left after flying your camels out of Africa and to wherever you plan to find mountainous dense forests full of tigers, we can perhaps suggest some dog breeds that may be able to _attempt_ to kill a tiger. But I hope your trip's not for a couple of years, because it's going to take quite some time to purchase, raise and train 10 of them.


+1

Although there are plenty of countries with camels - I don't know if any of them have jungles with tigers - especially seeing tigers are endangered. It may be illegal to kill tigers. Good luck. I don't know of a breed that specifically hunts tigers (as they are endangered and only illegal poachers hunt them as far as I know). There are dogs bred to take down lions but any dog with that much tenacity and will is not an easy or moderately difficult breed to own - they are difficult dogs to own as they think on their own. A few more details would be nice on exactly what you are looking for as dogs can be very multi-purposed.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Camels won't travel so well through the forests. You'll have to obtain horses for that leg of the journey, or perhaps some other more suitable beast. You're going to need some Rhodesian Ridgebacks. They can endure the conditions, and run with the horses all day. But they're bay dogs, they'll track down the tigers and hold 'em at bay, but won't move in for the kill. You'll need some bite dogs for that. I recommend Black Mouth Curs, if you can get them to attack a Tiger. They will move in and kill their quarry without hesitation, unless the effort would be futile, and they always use good judgement. Dogo argentino would be an excellent choice, I just don't know whether they can maintain your travel schedule. My neighbor tells me that Airdales could also perform in such a role, but I can't confirm it myself.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

This is the breed I would suggest for you in your situation. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QH54C...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0051QH54C They would be best with Tigers and ride well on a Camel.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

A teacup chiwawa  will make great bait for your tigers and will travel well on your flying camels.


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Umm is this a joke?


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

NOT a joke, can't you tell this man is in a life and death situation and might be killed by rampaging tigers in the mountains while riding camels the flew from Africa? Dont be so heartless.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> NOT a joke, can't you tell this man is in a life and death situation and might be killed by rampaging tigers in the mountains while riding camels the flew from Africa? Dont be so heartless.


Or believes that he is. You've made a lot of assumptions -- Africa isn't the only place with camels, air isn't the only form of transporation, men aren't the only gender capable of taking on such a quest, which is only just now in the planning stages. It may require a custom designed breed. How bout a Catapillar -- catahoula/pyranees/labrador/ridgeback?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> catahoula/pyranees/labrador/ridgeback?


OK, I'm confused, what's the Labrador part gonna do. Oh, I'm so silly obviously you want the dog to retrieve the dead Tiger.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

wvasko said:


> OK, I'm confused, what's the Labrador part gonna do. Oh, I'm so silly obviously you want the dog to retrieve the dead Tiger.


Don't be silly, the lab puts the la in catapillar!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

DustyCrockett said:


> Don't be silly, the lab puts the la in catapillar!


Well I've always confessed to "Not Being Brightest Bulb In The Box" I just hate it when I keep proving my "bright" status.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

You might think he is serious, but he wants 10 dogs that can kill an endangered species. If tigers are a danger where he wants to go, he should travel by elephant. Tigers aren't likely to attack elephants. Using dogs trained to kill endangered tigers would likely get him arrested.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I want to get atleast 10 dogs that I would train daily and keep them super healthy





> they should be able to kill that beast for me on my command


I, too, am interested in keeping my dogs healthy. Part of that program includes discouraging them from attacking tigers. 

This gets my vote for the most interesting first post ever.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have heard that camels get foot rot in damp climates. If you're going to take camels through jungles you should put in a good supply of foot rot medicine. Or maybe look up how Hannibal did it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought Hannibal used elephants.

If I were travelling through tiger country, I'd rather be atop an elephant than a camel with a pack of dogs tagging along.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

RonE said:


> I thought Hannibal used elephants.
> 
> If I were travelling through tiger country, I'd rather be atop an elephant than a camel with a pack of dogs tagging along.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I think elephants are better suited for this task.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If I were taking a dog into tiger country, I'd want one that could blend in.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

RonE said:


> If I were taking a dog into tiger country, I'd want one that could blend in.


Someone was a serious Cinci Bengals fan >.>


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey, we have some camels in Texas.... but I didn't recognize the accent. I suggest Cane Corso and Sharpei... However, GSDs might be more effective - they'd be smart enough to pull back and let the tiger have a nice meal of fresh camel and rider.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Hey, we have some camels in Texas.... but I didn't recognize the accent. I suggest Cane Corso and Sharpei... However, GSDs might be more effective - they'd be smart enough to pull back and let the tiger have a nice meal of fresh camel and rider.


yeah, you don't have to run faster than the tiger, you only have to run faster than the camels


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I am going to suggest stuffed animals.... if all of his imagionary friends each bring a few, there should be more than enough for the wild tigers and camels in the amazon to play with.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Winnie-the-Pooh would be a good choice. He will befriend the tigers.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

No zebras!


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> NOT a joke, can't you tell this man is in a life and death situation and might be killed by rampaging tigers in the mountains while riding camels the flew from Africa? Dont be so heartless.


hahahaha! 

that's all.


----------

